# Mohican river?



## Jmsteele187

My wife's family is planning a kayaking/canoe trip down the Mohican river in July. What kind of fishing can I expect to run into out there?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon

OK, but not great. It's more of a party paddle kind of river.
If you're looking for better fishing on a stream, try it's next door neighbor the Kokosing.


----------



## streamstalker

Paddling the Koko in July...Don't you mean wading, dragging, bitching, and moaning?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Well the choice of river wasn't mine and I think there will be a lot more paddling than fishing. I will be bringing some gear though, just in case I get to make a few casts. I don't know this river at all, what species might I run into, bass, cats, pike, crappie?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin"

There are all kinds of fish in there. Saugeye,muskie,crappie,perch,smallmouth....take some 2" twisters and jig heads, small rooster tails or mepps are always good on the river.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishnhunt

If you are going out of one of the liveries in the party alley, then the first part of your trip will probably be the only hope of catching fish as you are away from the campgrounds and all the partying but it doesn't last long. The stretch that the liveries use is shallow when the river is at a normal level, haven't been down yet this year but I can only imagine that the river is super low, be prepared to do a lot of walking a pulling the canoe or kayak over the sand bars and rocks. I stayed at a campground and had a river site, I fished all night while we were partying and caught 15 or so tiny little catfish, not sure of the species but they looked like little bullheads.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187

When we take that trip, I'll be staying in vermilion for about a week. I really hope to float the V too while we're out that way and I hope to get into some decent smallie action. I don't know what else is in there this time of year, but hopefully I find out.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187

I believe we will be on the clear fork stretch of the Mohican river, near Mohican state park. I was doing some research on the river, and what I found says they annually stock the river with brown trout. I might have to bring my fly rod, although I may just make myself look like an ass because of my lack of fly fishing skills. You don't learn if you don't try though, right?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## F1504X4

If you stay up in the clear fork from the campground up towards the dam you won't have as much trouble fishing. A few boaters but not as many as you will see once you go past the campground. There is some pretty good trout fishing between the campground and the covered bridge and with low water you should be able to wade all the way up. Don't even think about fishing in the party stretch as you will just end up getting angry at the less desirable people! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

